# Pretty Girls Names, Please!



## LunaRose

Hi :flower:

OH & I were talking names, here are the ones we both like!

I LOVE Scarlett Amelie buuut we already have 2 Scarletts on OHs side, both Jayden's age :dohh:

Here are the names ...

Eva
Laila
Amelie
Phoebe
Rosie
Esmé
Holly
Ella
Lily
Evie
Daisy

I'm trying to talk OH into Daisy .. So I'll add that one in there as well! LOVE Eva Daisy!

So any name combinations in there? First or middle name suggestions? I love any pretty girly names!

All suggestions and opinions appreciated! xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eva Daisy is so sweet! :flow:

Also like: Lily, Esme, Holly, & Ella

I like Rosalie... nn. "Rosie"

Additional suggestions:

Raina
Gianna
Harlow
Chloe
Freya
Violet
Willow
Juliet
Juliana
Aviana
Vienna
Avery
Alexia
Camilla


----------



## teddiebear_hu

Ella or Eva Grace
Esme Rose
Amelia Joy
Phoebe Mercy

Other middle name suggestions...
Elise
Annelise
Amberlyn
Mae
Faith
Hope

Very pretty name choices!


----------



## fairy_gem

LunaRose said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> OH & I were talking names, here are the ones we both like!
> 
> I LOVE Scarlett Amelie buuut we already have 2 Scarletts on OHs side, both Jayden's age :dohh:
> 
> Here are the names ...
> 
> Eva
> Laila
> Amelie
> Phoebe
> Rosie
> Esmé
> Holly
> Ella
> Lily
> Evie
> Daisy
> 
> I'm trying to talk OH into Daisy .. So I'll add that one in there as well! LOVE Eva Daisy!
> 
> So any name combinations in there? First or middle name suggestions? I love any pretty girly names!
> 
> All suggestions and opinions appreciated! xx


*Combo's I like from your list:*

Laila Esmé
Amelie Eva
Phoebe Lily
Daisy Ella

*Other pretty, girly names:*

Linneá
Elodie
Freya
Elsie
Coralie
Belle
Heidi
Fleur
Chloé
Maisie
Imogen
Ruby
Jessica
Charlotte
Megan
Erin
Isla
Gracie
Martha
Florence
Eloise
Violet
Rose 
Faye
Dawn
Bethany
Beatrix
Edie
Felicity
Jemima
Lacey
Marnie
Marcie
Molly
Nella
Nina
Ophelia
Renee
Anais
Seraphina
Willow

x


----------



## BaybeeMama

I love the name Harlow. I also love the name Ella. Was going to name my baby Ella but i chose Marley :D


----------



## Mummy2CandF

I love Eva, my friends little girl is Eva Hazel, I think its a very pretty name


----------



## amelia23

Perhaps
Daisy Blossom
Lily Blossom
Eva Melody
Holly Belle
Daisy Belle
I really like the name Starling and it goes with most of the names on your list, but you might find it too weird xx


----------



## CedarWood

Amelie Eden

Amelie Rose

Rosie Leah

Phoebe Daisy

Lily June

Lily Belle

Eva Dasiy - very pretty!


----------



## odd_socks

*Daisy
Bow
Bailey
*


----------



## Terrilea

Darcey/Darcie?x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Darcey is lovely :cloud9: I also love Phoebe, Maisie and Marnie. Very pretty. xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

LunaRose said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> OH & I were talking names, here are the ones we both like!
> 
> I LOVE Scarlett Amelie buuut we already have 2 Scarletts on OHs side, both Jayden's age :dohh:
> 
> Here are the names ...
> 
> Eva
> Laila
> Amelie
> Phoebe
> Rosie
> Esmé
> Holly
> Ella
> Lily
> Evie
> Daisy
> 
> I'm trying to talk OH into Daisy .. So I'll add that one in there as well! LOVE Eva Daisy!
> 
> So any name combinations in there? First or middle name suggestions? I love any pretty girly names!
> 
> All suggestions and opinions appreciated! xx

*urm just a few suggestions from names you've already got...how about:

Laila May

Ella Rose

Eva Amelie

only a few there tried to work with the names you had lol 

don't know how they'd go with your last name or if they are any good but thought i'd give it a shot lol. good luck choosing  xx*


----------



## LunaRose

Thank you! Some lovely suggestions here!

I love Eva Amelie, I have that one on my list!

Our surname is 2 syllables, starts with 'D' and ends in 'er'. I love Eva Daisy D .....er but I worry that the double 'D' with the middle and surname sounds silly!

I'm going to have a good look through the suggestions .. Pen and paper at the ready! :D


----------



## highhopes19

LunaRose said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> OH & I were talking names, here are the ones we both like!
> 
> I LOVE Scarlett Amelie buuut we already have 2 Scarletts on OHs side, both Jayden's age :dohh:
> 
> Here are the names ...
> 
> Eva
> Laila
> Amelie
> Phoebe
> Rosie
> Esmé
> Holly
> Ella
> Lily
> Evie
> Daisy
> 
> I'm trying to talk OH into Daisy .. So I'll add that one in there as well! LOVE Eva Daisy!
> 
> So any name combinations in there? First or middle name suggestions? I love any pretty girly names!
> 
> All suggestions and opinions appreciated! xx



i love ella and daisy:flower:

my names Holly, ive always liked my name but apart from xmas when i get elderly people singing "the holly and the ivy" to me :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## Dizzy321

My little girl is called Rosie Eve :)
I also love the name Evie but its a little common here, also I love Gracie <3


----------



## LunaRose

Rosie Eve is really pretty! I'll suggest that name to OH if you don't mind! :flower:

Aww, bless! I love the humour of the older generation! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Of course I dont mind hun....its a gorgeous name very pretty & girly :cloud9:


----------



## LunaRose

The names that stand out to me so far ...

Amelie Eva
Eva Amelie
Daisy Ella
Amelie Eden
Rosie Eve

Willow
Violet
Ruby
Coralie

From the middle names I love Daisy Eve, Eva Violet, Laila Ruby .. What do you think?

xx


----------



## mum2beagain

my little girl is keira dawn i chose it as i think its fits all age ranges i also like lilly rose and lilly louise x


----------



## LoraLoo

Lydia
Evie
Esme
Alice
Lucy/Lucia
Lillia
Madaleine 
Florence
Eden
Callie
Iris
Gabrielle
Honey
Mary

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpno1

Lily :flower:


----------



## fabz

I love the names Eve or Evie, they r so pretty!!
They ae all beautiful names!! I think alot of them will be goin on my list!!! :D


----------



## LunaRose

I think the Eve, Evie, Eva kind of names are my favourite too!

Thanks for the suggestions .. I've got a lot to look at! :flower:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Lillia
Rainey
Maidie
Amelia
Petal
Poppy
Honey
Pearle


----------



## hayley x

Daisy is the best :lol:

Amelie is on our list, its a very pretty, girlie name :) x


----------



## fabz

my OH niece is called eve, so i couldnt use that :( lol but i have a growing list of names on my laptop so plently of choices when the time comes!!
although i have loads of girls names, but hardly any boys!! 

xoxo


----------



## Barbles

I have a Phoebe Megan which (being biased) I think is lovely and girly.

If this little one is a girl we like Imogen, Ava, Esme and Rosalie


----------



## MrsPoodle

I love Daisy and Phoebe. I also love Arabella, which isn't on your list but I think it's very pretty and girly.


----------

